# Coconut FO fleeting??



## maloga3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just wondering if the coconut FO's are really fleeting for anyone else?? I just put 2 oz ppo and hardly smell it at all...cold process-thanks guys!:Kitten Love:


----------



## Relle (Oct 26, 2013)

Haven't found a coconut FO that sticks yet, I think that goes with most people.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 26, 2013)

Coconut FO is one of those difficult scents that doesn't stick or morphs into something else.

The best I've found is Coconut Milk from Peak Candle.  It's not perfect but it's good enough.


----------



## maloga3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks guys, its a shame...I love coconut!! But at least I didn't do anything wrong


----------



## nebetmiw (Nov 13, 2013)

I found a great coconut that really sticks. It is made by Soapalooza, it is there Coconut Caribe.  I made a batch of soap with this over 4 months ago and it is still smelling just like coconut that I grew up and harvested from our own trees and cooked with down in FL.  Now here is a possible tip.  I did use CO and Coconut milk to make this soap plus lard. No OO.  I also did a review on it on THEScentreview board under Soapalooza. It had no A but did D to a med tan.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 13, 2013)

Neb - I will check that out! I assume "D" means discolor but what does "it had no A" mean?


----------



## Paintguru (Nov 14, 2013)

dixiedragon said:


> Neb - I will check that out! I assume "D" means discolor but what does "it had no A" mean?



A = Acceleration of trace


----------



## maloga3 (Nov 14, 2013)

Neb-thanks for the great tip, I will check it out!


----------



## cerelife (Nov 15, 2013)

I really like WSP's Caribbean Coconut FO. It does discolor to a light tan and smells more like toasted coconut than fresh coconut in CP soap, but it's still nice and strong even after several months!
I've used Peak's Coconut Milk FO and I do like it AND it smells more like fresh coconut, but it has kind of a "plastic" scent to me and is fainter than WSP's CC...but it could just be me  BTW, I used it in a 100% CO soap and it didn't discolor at all...nice white soap!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 15, 2013)

I agree with Cerelife. I have a batch scented with Peak Coconut milk and it's just finished it's cure date. It smells Coconut-ish with a distinct plasticky undertone with (dare I say it) moth balls! Yup.. Smells a bit like moth balls to me. I don't hate it, but I wouldn't buy it again.


----------



## lsg (Nov 16, 2013)

I love Exotic Coconut from Crafter's Choice. It does discolor so if that is a problem use vanilla stabilizer with it.  You might try adding a little cosmetic grade clay as an anchor with coconut fragrance oil.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 16, 2013)

Give the Peak Candle version some time.  The plasticky notes go away as the soap cures.  There is a whiff of Play Doh when the soap is still new.


----------



## Bayougirl (Nov 16, 2013)

I did a bar earlier this year with a blend of Exotic Coconut from WSP and Tropical Vacation from Moonworks Collection.  It still smells really strong.  I used Caribbean Coconut from WSP years ago, it did fade, but you can still catch a whiff of it when it hits the water.


----------



## kikajess (Nov 16, 2013)

I've heard of using cornstarch to strengthen the scent of citrus in a soap. Do you think cornstarch might also help strengthen the scent of coconut?


----------



## cerelife (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmmm, now I'm gonna have to order Exotic Coconut from WSP...it's been on my wish list for a while anyway!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 19, 2013)

So last night I made a batch and mixed Peak Coconut milk with BB's vanilla select (50/50) and I'll just tell you there's a 100% improvement! It smells so good so maybe the trick is to add vanilla. Mixing them made 2 mediocre scents really nice!


----------



## Moody Glenn (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am late for the discussion but I will let you in on a little discovery about holding coconut scents. First, don't worry about the Play Dogh scent (I believe that is what the manufacturer wanted was a coconut scent for their product.) Second, blending is the way to go instead of using only one scent and Third - my discovery - add some 'Fresh Cut Grass' FO in the mix. For a one pound test batch using a total of 28 grams of FO (one ounce) I use 26 grams of Nature's Garden's 'Creamy Coconut' along with 2 grams of NG's 'Fresh Cut Grass'. Why use this? If you don't think about the name my nose picks-up some coconut fragrance. For my recipe I feel the Grass acts as an anchor and also helps contribute to the coconut scent. Don't add any more or the bars will smell of cut grass. Whatever coconut FO you are using add this gram amount (per pound of soaping oils) of Fresh Cut Grass and see if it holds. I have a few bars made last January and they still have a good "coconut" fragrance - but they are wrapped up instead of being out in the open. Be aware the Creamy Coconut turns the bars light brown so add some TD to help turn the bars a light sandy tan color - just like beach sand.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 20, 2013)

I really like Peaks Coconut Milk as well.  I find that the plastic smell does go away after a proper cure.  Unfortunately, it's not as strong as I would like it to be.


----------

